# Google Cardboard serves up VR on the very, very cheap!



## editor (Jun 25, 2014)

Funny as fuck and apparently pretty good too!







" I just got to spend a very quick minute with Cardboard before I had to run off, and oh hey, surprise, this piece of cardboard is awesome! Basically, once you put it together (which took me about 45 seconds while watching the tutorial on theCardboard site), you drop your phone into the back panel, velcro it down, and you're off.

You hold the box up to your face, and suddenly you're looking at a horizontal row of applications. To scroll back and forth, you just turn your head. Oh and you see that little washer that's held to the side? That's how you click on things! You slide it down in its little cardboard slot and it pops back up. It feels like a old school view-finder.

I used it to look into the Pixar-like world of Windy Day, and it was incredibly immersive. Responsive, too. The gyroscopes in the phone worked very well, and as I turned my head, the world turned with me with no lag (that I was able to detect in the 30 seconds I was in there)."

http://gizmodo.com/turn-your-android-into-a-virtual-reality-headset-with-g-1596026538


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Jul 1, 2014)

35 quid to get the kit off ebay at the moment if you cannot make one yourself!


----------



## salem (Jul 1, 2014)

That's a bit pricey but I'd certainly pay a tenner for the kit even if for novelty purposes.

I suspect there are factories in China preparing a plastic version of this and I think this certainly has the potential to go very far.

The phone as a 'brain' which can be extended to do all sorts of things with cheap peripherals marches on.


----------



## Sunray (Jul 3, 2014)

Its terrible if you've ever used the Occulous Rift.  

Phones don't have the level of sensitivity to make the VR experience even close to immersive.


----------



## salem (Jul 3, 2014)

Interesting (though I guess not too surprising).

Do you mean sensitivity to head movement?


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2014)

It's picking up very positive  user reviews on Google Play.


----------



## Sunray (Jul 3, 2014)

salem said:


> Interesting (though I guess not too surprising).
> 
> Do you mean sensitivity to head movement?



Yes.



editor said:


> It's picking up very positive  user reviews on Google Play.



Those peeps have never used a decent headset, so any old crap that sort of works will be impressive.  Have a go on the Oculus rift to see what I mean.


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2014)

Sunray said:


> Those peeps have never used a decent headset, so any old crap that sort of works will be impressive.  Have a go on the Oculus rift to see what I mean.


If people think it's good, then it's good, no?


----------



## Sunray (Jul 3, 2014)

Having just one thing to base your opinion on is not a good premise for a critique.


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2014)

Sunray said:


> Having just one thing to base your opinion on is not a good premise for a critique.


How much does an Oculus rift cost? You're like someone slagging off a £200 Chromebook by comparing it with a £1,500 MacBook. 

Have you actually tried the Google Cardboard thing yourself?


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2014)

Review: "Virtual reality in a super convincing way"


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2014)

Another demo here. I think I'm going to get one of these things. It's brilliant that they've come up with something so cheap.


----------



## Sunray (Jul 3, 2014)

editor said:


> How much does an Oculus rift cost? You're like someone slagging off a £200 Chromebook by comparing it with a £1,500 MacBook.
> 
> Have you actually tried the Google Cardboard thing yourself?



Yes. They work, but the rift out flanks it and you'd not go back to either anyway because they are at best interesting gadgets for 1/2 an hour amusement.  To underline this, the hackspace has one and its pretty much never brought out because nobody can think of anything even remotely useful to do with it.

I just see it as a very high tech version of one of these


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2014)

Sunray said:


> Yes. They work, but the rift out flanks it and you'd not go back to either anyway because they are at best interesting gadgets for 1/2 an hour amusement.  To underline this, the hackspace has one and its pretty much never brought out because nobody can think of anything even remotely useful to do with it.


So you've used the Google Cardboard then? I've really no idea why you're being so sneery about this given its near-free price and potential.


----------



## Sunray (Jul 3, 2014)

Not the google one, which does look good,  one someone made.  Same software I think.

It was all a bit rubbish.  It didn't track the head properly, which is a fault of the phone and not the cardboard.  

My previous point is a salient one and integral to the whole experience, you are blinded.  Now add in some hand/finger tracking and it might get a better experience, but that might add too much to the cost.


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2014)

Sunray said:


> Not the google one, which does look good,  one someone made.  Same software I think.


Maybe you should try it and find out for yourself before damning it so quickly.


----------



## Sunray (Jul 4, 2014)

I have. Not that specific version but a version of it. It's a bit of cardboard. It does work, if you like your vr shaky cam.  The accelerometers don't quite cut the mustard. 

But as I pointed out the real issue isn't a hardware one, vr is a pointless geek gadget right now.  When someone addresses this issue, I might consider strapping a cardboard blindfold to my head.


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2014)

Sunray said:


> I have. Not that specific version but a version of it.


What version of it and how do you know how it compares? Why do you think so many people have posted up positive reviews if it's as bad as you claim (despite every actually trying it)?


----------



## elbows (Jul 27, 2015)

Since this years version supports iOS and larger phones, I've decided to get one. I hope to have it on Tuesday and will report back.


----------



## Mojofilter (Jul 28, 2015)

Sunray said:


> I have. Not that specific version but a version of it. It's a bit of cardboard. It does work, if you like your vr shaky cam.  The accelerometers don't quite cut the mustard.
> 
> But as I pointed out the real issue isn't a hardware one, vr is a pointless geek gadget right now.  When someone addresses this issue, I might consider strapping a cardboard blindfold to my head.



I had a go on Oculas Rift (spelling?) yesterday at work and I was actually very impressed. It tricked my brain into thinking that I was really there - I wasn't expecting that. It was properly immersive.

I've given up with AAA gaming on a proper console, but if it's priced reasonably I can see it (or something like it) pulling me back.


----------



## elbows (Jul 31, 2015)

Mojofilter said:


> I had a go on Oculas Rift (spelling?) yesterday at work and I was actually very impressed. It tricked my brain into thinking that I was really there - I wasn't expecting that. It was properly immersive.



Based on several days experience, I can now claim that cardboard can do that too, providing the right phone and apps are used. Lag, low framerate or poor tracking all destroy the illusion in a jarring and sickening manner, very unpleasant. But certainly on a modern iPhone, taking care to avoid some of the abysmal apps, its not an issue and the illusion is achieved pretty well.

In a couple of ways such as price and lack of wires tethering you down, its superior to the 'proper' options that will attempt to go mass consumer in 2016. What really lets it down and prevents too many apps from getting anywhere beyond gimmick, is lack of controls and position (as opposed to rotation) tracking.  Some useful stuff can be achieved with just the one button and head rotation to navigate, but we need far more than this see where these powerful illusions can be taken. Oculus have done the right thing by bundling an xbox one controller with the consumer headset, since devs need to be able to assume an oculus user has a certain set of controls available, and nobody really knows which of the more experimental controllers for VR will actually nail it.



> I've given up with AAA gaming on a proper console, but if it's priced reasonably I can see it (or something like it) pulling me back.



I'd say some of the options in 2016 won't launch at a price deemed reasonable by all. But perhaps some might, given how quickly the competition is growing. Ideally I'd have wanted this generation of consoles to have a chunk more grunt in order to be confident they are suitable platforms for VR, but the likes of Sony might still be able to pull it off. And Microsoft got a partnership going with Oculus on a number of fronts.

I'm kind of used to flirting with gimmicks, often justifying it by virtue of fancying myself as an app developer. Usually I'm impressed and can spot some potential, but this initial enthusiasm quickly fades. With VR so far I see tons of potential, but certainly a giant question mark as to whether it will escape gimmick territory this time around. I've got more than enough optimism towards it to start bidding for Oculus Rift Dev Kit V2's on eBay though, cardboard has shown me the illusion is powerful and worth exploring.


----------



## elbows (Aug 3, 2015)

Managed to win an Oculus Rift DK2 auction on eBay, at a price well below what most of them went for over the weekend  I should have it tomorrow, although royal fail/parcelfarce tracking isn't working for this item at the moment, leading to slight nerves.


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2015)

I just bought a cardboard kit for £7.50 (with lenses) and am looking forward to messing about with it and looking around Street View. 

Google Developers Blog: Bringing Google Cardboard and VR to the world


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2015)

I think this is such incredible tech - I just spent 20 mins walking around Chicago in VR!


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 10, 2015)

editor said:


> I think this is such incredible tech - I just spent 20 mins walking around Chicago in VR!


You'll love this: Titans of Space® Cardboard VR – Android Apps on Google Play


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 1, 2015)

I've been playing around with this too, now I have phone where it actually works with it properly, and has a decent sized screen. There are tons of videos you can use with it on YT. You just need to select the Google Cardboad icon to tell it that's what you're using: #360Video

I've also come across a cool one that makes it look like you're sitting in a cinema, and you can watch movies or YT videos on the cinema screen. Only the demo is free though, the full versions costs £4.07: Cmoar VR Cinema Demo – Android Apps on Google Play


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Crispy (Dec 1, 2015)

If you think this is good, the real deal will blow you away.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 1, 2015)

OMG! Formula One experience! 



Shame the video quality is so low though, even though it's supposed to be HD.



Crispy said:


> If you think this is good, the real deal will blow you away.


You mean like Oculus Rift?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 1, 2015)

Yeah that or the HTC Vive. Tracking your position instead of just rotation, and tracking your hands, with a better screen, and a full-fat PC doing the graphics. Much more about immersive. It stops being a "heh this is a neat way to look at panoramas" thing and becomes a "I have been transported to another world" thing


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 1, 2015)

I really want to try one, as 3D stuff usually doesn't work due to me being massively left eye dominant.


----------



## elbows (Dec 1, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Yeah that or the HTC Vive. Tracking your position instead of just rotation, and tracking your hands, with a better screen, and a full-fat PC doing the graphics. Much more about immersive. It stops being a "heh this is a neat way to look at panoramas" thing and becomes a "I have been transported to another world" thing



Oh yes, the positional tracking makes a huge difference. I've not been lucky enough to experience good hand tracking yet because I am waiting for the proper physical controllers to ripen. I've got a Leap Motion I should probably try mounting on the Ocumus headset in the meantime, but so far I've resisted because of how crap in general the Leap Motion is.

One of my slight concerns for the success of consumer VR in 2016 is that the ideal amount of grunt from the PC/console side to support VR isn't quite where it needs to be. Devs will cope with it, but it means that experiences that pull off the best of VR but live up to the same quality that high-end gamers have become used to with higher resolution monitors etc is not going to be available in 2016. The need to render two images and achieve higher framerates makes it likely that even on desktops a lot of interesting VR stuff may go for the 'stylised' approach to graphics, since you really can't afford to drop frames all the time with VR without starting to impinge on the experience for the user in unpleasant ways.


----------



## elbows (Dec 1, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I really want to try one, as 3D stuff usually doesn't work due to me being massively left eye dominant.



The 3D stuff may still not work for you with VR but you'll get plenty else even if you don't get much depth perception. Even with no depth perception, having the screens strapped to your face and having head rotation/position is enough to unleash the VR experience, the perception that you have suddenly been transported elsewhere, and the sense of space.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2017)

I had another quick play and see that it's really come on. I was really quite impressed.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 6, 2017)

They sell little vr phone holders in tiger for two quid. I wondered what the hell they were.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 6, 2017)

I bought a crappy one from China and not only has it fallen apart, I need to modify the optics to work with my eyes. 

I've yet to find anything to look at with it that is inspiring - so it's all been archived to make room for my Android update ...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 6, 2017)

Can you get one for a nexus 7?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 6, 2017)

Theyre adjustable. Pretty much any phone will do.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 6, 2017)

Crispy said:


> Theyre adjustable. Pretty much any phone will do.
> 
> Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk


They all seem to say 6 inch max


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2017)

Bloody hell, Titans Of Space is chuffing amazing on Cardboard.

Titans of Space® Cardboard VR – Android Apps on Google Play


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 6, 2017)

Look I made my own. No lenses so I have to settle for it looking like I'm watching something down a small hall. It works though. Ha


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 6, 2017)

Anyone got a super cheap one recently they can recommend?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 6, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Anyone got a super cheap one recently they can recommend?


All over eBay for a couple of quid. Would be quite hard to make a really shit one I think.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 6, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> You'll love this: Titans of Space® Cardboard VR – Android Apps on Google Play





editor said:


> Bloody hell, Titans Of Space is chuffing amazing on Cardboard.
> 
> Titans of Space® Cardboard VR – Android Apps on Google Play


I told you! It just took nearly two years


----------



## Crispy (Mar 6, 2017)

You got to try the full fat VR thing, editor. If you think the cardboard's impressive...


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2017)

Crispy said:


> You got to try the full fat VR thing, editor. If you think the cardboard's impressive...


I've tried some and can see it's technically very clever and visually impressive - but I don't like having a lump of technology stuck on my face for too long.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 6, 2017)

editor said:


> Bloody hell, Titans Of Space is chuffing amazing on Cardboard.
> 
> Titans of Space® Cardboard VR – Android Apps on Google Play


Bit weird. I think I needed more drugs and a nicer chair. What the flip happens at the end?
Great for teaching the kids.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 6, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Bit weird. I think I needed more drugs and a nicer chair. What the flip happens at the end?
> Great for teaching the kids.



Maybe we need a convergence of drugs and tech for the 21st century. 

For the kids. Obviously we're all to past it.


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 6, 2017)

If you have one of the required phones, Gear VR takes a huge dump over Cardboard from a great height. End Space is one of THE games to have.



editor said:


> I've tried some and can see it's technically very clever and visually impressive - but I don't like having a lump of technology stuck on my face for too long.



LOL! What are you afraid of? That it's going to melt your brain..........


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> LOL! What are you afraid of?


I'm not 'afraid' of anything. I just don't like the sensation of wearing something on my face for long. 


Bungle73 said:


> That it's going to melt your brain..........


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 7, 2017)

Crispy said:


> You got to try the full fat VR thing, editor. If you think the cardboard's impressive...


They're still shit and just give me a headache.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 7, 2017)

so long as we have moved on from this:


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 7, 2017)

editor said:


> Bloody hell, Titans Of Space is chuffing amazing on Cardboard.
> 
> Titans of Space® Cardboard VR – Android Apps on Google Play


My daughter did this this morning and loved it. She mentioned something comical about how she was having fun but could use the excuse that she was learning. . . Except she was learning and took it all in. "I'm flying towards Uranus daddy" she said, without any comedy intended. "Why are you laughing?"


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2017)

I have a Samsung s7 and I'm seeing the Gear VR headsets fairly cheap s/hand. Exactly what do i get over a cardboard headset to justify the extra £30?


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 8, 2017)

editor said:


> I have a Samsung s7 and I'm seeing the Gear VR headsets fairly cheap s/hand. Exactly what do i get over a cardboard headset to justify the extra £30?


Extra dedicated-to-VR sensors, a built in control pad and a few other buttons, and a proximity sensor to detect when you're wearing it. And there's no faffing about with apps to start it up, you just put the phone into the headset and put it on and you're straight into VR via Oculus Home. The apps in the store tend to be better too.


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 8, 2017)

The downside is that some of the apps can be quite expensive.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 8, 2017)

It's he heaviness on my face and nose that irritates me. When they can come up with something more akin to a ski mask then I'll be more interested.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2017)

New Google experiment 



None seem to work for me though - I couldn't interact with anything. :/


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 13, 2017)

.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2017)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> https://news.vice.com/story/us-labo...f-systematically-underpaying-female-employees


Thanks for that, but hardly the appropriate thread - or would you like me to post up something similarly disruptive whenever you post up on a thread about photography?. And I think you know the rules abut posting a link with no content.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 13, 2017)

... actually, you're right.

There are other threads for this sort of thing.


----------



## elbows (May 19, 2017)

The all-in-one Daydream VR device that doesnt need a phone or computer, and has sensors that enable positional tracking sure does sound interesting. HTC are manufacturing it - expect price to be worlds away from cardboard so I will probably start a new thread for it at some point but launch in quite far away and there arent many details yet so this comment will do for now.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 19, 2017)

elbows said:


> The all-in-one Daydream VR device that doesnt need a phone or computer, and has sensors that enable positional tracking sure does sound interesting. HTC are manufacturing it - expect price to be worlds away from cardboard so I will probably start a new thread for it at some point but launch in quite far away and there arent many details yet so this comment will do for now.



Intresting, but as always with VR it will all be about the content! I really like the idea, but not seen anything yet that makes me want to splash out.


----------



## elbows (May 19, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Intresting, but as always with VR it will all be about the content! I really like the idea, but not seen anything yet that makes me want to splash out.



I know what you mean. I only bought into VR at this stage because I'm trying to develop some content for it myself.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 19, 2017)

elbows said:


> I know what you mean. I only bought into VR at this stage because I'm trying to develop some content for it myself.



Thing is I really like the idea. I remember being very excited as a kid about the first gen stuff, untextured polygons and stuff and only got a go when visiting a big city. It's like we're living in the future.


----------



## donkyboy (May 25, 2017)

So I went and purchased

KINGA 3.0 Version VR Headset Virtual Reality Glasses VR: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics

tbh not that impressed with all this VR hype. titans of space was meh. most of these vr youtube vids are rubbish looking. and there are far too many roller coaster vr apps and vids to choose from.


----------



## bmd (May 25, 2017)

elbows said:


> I know what you mean. I only bought into VR at this stage because I'm trying to develop some content for it myself.



Go on.


----------



## Crispy (May 25, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> So I went and purchased
> 
> KINGA 3.0 Version VR Headset Virtual Reality Glasses VR: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics
> 
> tbh not that impressed with all this VR hype. titans of space was meh. most of these vr youtube vids are rubbish looking. and there are far too many roller coaster vr apps and vids to choose from.


The "strap a phone to your face" version is crap compared to the full-fat PC-tethered experience. You won't do this in Cardboard:


----------



## newbie (May 25, 2017)

fyi


> BT Sport is making it simple for fans to watch the upcoming UEFA Champions League final in virtual reality. Ahead of the match between Real Madrid and Juventus, fans will have a chance to get a pair of free VR Google Cardboard headsets.
> 
> Due to immense demand, BT Sport has actually sold out of the glasses in advance of the game. However, fans were able to get their hands on a pair of VR glasses by visiting the BT Shop online or visiting EE stores throughout the U.K. They’re also going to be giving them away at London Waterloo, London Liverpool Street and Birmingham New Street stations on June 2 on the eve of the big match.





https://www.sporttechie.com/bt-spor...ts-in-advance-of-uefa-champions-league-final/


----------



## Bungle73 (May 25, 2017)

Crispy said:


> The "strap a phone to your face" version is crap compared to the full-fat PC-tethered experience. You won't do this in Cardboard:



This one has me wetting myself with excitment.



And then there's Elite Dangerous of course.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 25, 2017)

They still look ridiculous and are still shit


----------

